# Cox on demand



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Everything that can be checked has been checked. All streaming services work fine except for Cox. If I reset the box the on demand works...usually just once. All other times I get a he 502 error to call Cox. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

It works maybe 20% of the time for me.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Do you have a residential Cox internet account? It does not work with a Cox Biz or Small Home Biz account.

Verify Cox has the correct MAC Address for both your CableCARD and Cable Modem, must sign-in with primary email account,
here: https://www.cox.com/resaccount/my-services.cox

TV Receivers > Drop-down will show CableCARD(s) and Tuning Adapter(s) and any other leased STBs

Internet Modem > Drop-down, if more than one listed that could be an issue, as they may still have an old modem on the account.

Call Cox @ 877-820-8202
Verify the CableCARD MAC Address, CableCARD ID and Host ID (and Data ID for Motorola)
Ask to have the TiVo OnDemand code taken off and re-added the code is "OD4TIVO"
Then ask for several Manual Validation Hits.

Then call TiVo support, and ask to have the CoxVOD App reset for auto-discovery.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> Do you have a residential Cox internet account? It does not work with a Cox Biz or Small Home Biz account.
> 
> Verify Cox has the correct MAC Address for both your CableCARD and Cable Modem, must sign-in with primary email account,
> here: https://www.cox.com/resaccount/my-services.cox
> ...


what is the coxVOD App reset supposed to do?


----------

